# Fiat X2/50 exhaust



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

After a scoot down the M27 to home, I noticed that the tail pipe of the exhaust was pointing a bit more south than usual. Strolled over to give it a kick, as you do, and it fell off in my hand 'guv honest. The u-bolt securing it had not been tightened sufficiently... no prob, shove it back on and wind it up nice and tight. While scrabbling under the 'van I noticed that there was no support for the tailpipe which went all the way to the box. Looking even more closely I spied a 'eye' just above the pipe just made for a strap. Anyway to cut a short story even shorter I took the 'van down to those nice lads at ATS. A very nice young man and myself very soon found ourselves both scrabbling under the 'van as I told him my tale of woe. In a very short time he had fixed up a super rubberised bracket and made the exhaust much more stable. I don't know if there was a bracket missing or thats the way they come, but it might be worth checking and getting an extra support fitted.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> . I don't know if there was a bracket missing or thats the way they come, but it might be worth checking and getting an extra support fitted.


Surely this will be something the convertor did not a Fiat problem ? Presumably Chausson or whoever didn't attach the exhaust pipe properly when they built the van.

We will however look carefully at ours so thanks for the warning.

G


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> [
> Surely this will be something the convertor did not a Fiat problem ? Presumably Chausson or whoever didn't attach the exhaust pipe properly when they built the van.
> 
> We will however look carefully at ours so thanks for the warning.
> G


Your'e most probably right.I presume that the chassis comes with a shortened exhaust for the converter to finish. in my case a shiny chrome finial, which was the piece that fell off.  . The chrome plating is already showing signs of corrosion, I had assumed it was Italian!!...Is that racist or wot!!


----------

